# Some sites will not load, some load partially, most are fine - browser independent



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

About 3 weeks ago, I noticed that my yahoo mail was not loading correctly. 
Since then I have discovered that several websites will not load at all.

My wife's laptop with xp has no issues with the same sites.

Yahoo sites load partially displaying only text and text links. 
While searching for remedies, I found yahoo answers that appeared like there might be useful information but could not get them to load either.

Two other example sites that do not load at all:
www.irs.gov
www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/the-world-isnt-such-a-bad-place

Firefox reports that they failed to load, Chrome reports that there was no data received.

I have Avast AV running, have tried clearing any and all rootkits. Tried Malware bytes, tried flushing the DNS cache. And as far as I can tell I am virus free yet nothing has helped.

I even tried looking up the IP address of irs.gov using nslookup and could not get any of the returned IP addresses to load.

I thought it may be a DNS issue, but I appear to be using reliable DNS servers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

Any ideas as to what may be causing my system to refuse to download specific web sites?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Will those sites open with IE?


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Old Rich,
No, it is browser independent. I tried both the 64bit and 32 bit Ie browsers, Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried clearing the browser cache 14 Ways to Clear Your Browser's Cache - wikiHow this covers most of the browsers


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, I tried clearing the browser cache and that didn't help either.

Is there something in common between the websites that don't work that may be what is causing my computer to choke on them?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No both sites open and display fine for me have you tried resetting or running without plugins


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

joeten,
what do you mean by resetting?
I tried doing the safe mode with no plugins on firefox and have never added plugins to chrome, or IE and since it doesn't work on any browser, it seems to be at a lower level.
FF shows a problem loading page with a blank page, Chrome shows a sour face with a No data received message.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it sets the browser back to when it was first installed Reset your browser - Restore your browser to default settings


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

I usually do not use IE or Chrome, so they are still in their default settings. Neither of them will load the aforementioned sites.

In that the sites don't work in the IE or Chrome, I don't see any reason to reset firefox also unless you can confirm that firefox could definitely cause Chrome and IE to not load the same sites?


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

Is there a way to see the underlying communications that might reveal the problem with these sites?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the problem is not with the sites as I have told you they work perfectly when I went to them, next thing to look at is do you have java,flash and shockwave and are they up to date, if you have none of those installed (flash may be an exception with chrome)your unlikely to see some content with certain sites who rely on this software.
your welcome to check event viewer for logs but I doubt there will be anything of significance in regard to this problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What antivirus or other realtime protection do you have? What operating system?


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

I do have Java installed and adobe shockwave flash, and they appear to be up to date.

How do these come in to play if the sites don't appear to be downloading any data at all? No source html is available...

Also, I just remembered that I have a packet analyzer installed and tried analyzing packets while browsing to buzzfeed and it appears to have timed out or something. I don't see any valid response.


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

Old Rich said:


> What antivirus or other realtime protection do you have? What operating system?


Rich,
I am using win 7 ultimate 64bit with the most recent Avast.
I tried using both Malwarebytes and kaspersky rootkit removal yesterday and removed a few things, but to no avail.


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

Is there a way to post a screen capture of the captured packets?
It appears that the site just times out. But why?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Could be Avast blocking . . try disabling it and see.

Is IE up to date? i.e. version 11?

See the link in my signature for how to post a screenshot


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is the capture of the communications for the buzzfeed site. 
I gotta go for now, will check back later.
Thanks in advance for the assistance...


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

By the way, basically the same thing happened with the IRS site.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is your internet speed? Go to Speedtest.net and test your connection. If it is slower then the advertised speed you are paying for, contact your ISP and have them test the lines.


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

By chance, our internet connection was disconnected today and we are temporarily using a mobile modem and all sites are now working.

So, if I already had cycled the power on the Cable Modem and on the router, what else might have caused these specific sites to not load? Is it the provider itself and not the equipment? What suggestions might help alleviate the issue once the connection is reestablished?

The speed test comes back at 1.2 Mbit which is what we have been paying for, and the problem has been occurring for the last 3 or so weeks, so I am at a bit of a loss...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like the ISP had dns errors


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Could be Avast blocking . . try disabling it and see.
> 
> Is IE up to date? i.e. version 11?
> 
> See the link in my signature for how to post a screenshot


^ That, also remove any other security software as it may be conflicting.


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all assistance.

At least now I know where the problem is coming from and that it is not my computer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Test the internet speed again when your cable modem is up and running again. You can also test by disconnecting from the router, and plug directly into the modem. If it is really slow then have the ISP replace the modem.


----------



## heavyKevy (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok,
Thanks spunk.funk
I appreciate the suggestions and help.


----------

